# Vaping - word of the year 2014



## Raslin (18/11/14)

702's John Robbie just said the according to Aki vaping is the word of the year for 2014. How cool is that....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Very cool indeed!
Aki knows his stuff

Have corrected the spelling of his name in your post above

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

does that mean it actually gets added to the english language as an official word?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Yes it did
Looks like the word "vape" (noun or verb) has been added to the Oxford dictionary

Check out this blog post from Oxford
http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/press-releases/vape-named-oxford-dictionaries-word-year-2014/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (18/11/14)

http://time.com/3590093/oxfords-2014-word-of-the-year-is-vape/

Some more reading on it.


----------



## zadiac (18/11/14)

I'm doing a word of the year? That's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

zadiac said:


> I'm doing a word of the year? That's awesome!


Yip, you vape on your vape!


----------



## Ollie (18/11/14)

haha... thats awesome! Time for a "Vape"


----------



## annemarievdh (18/11/14)

I like this part 

Quote:

"smokers choosing a more healthy alternative to traditional cigarettes"

Someone somewhere has it right 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Alex (18/11/14)

Just got back from an all day site meet, and I heard this on radio 702

Reactions: Like 1


----------

